# Playing with new light tent and lights



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Sort of happy with the results.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

bloomin copy cat, just cause i got one :angry:

only kidding, they make an amazing difference dont they? although you clearly have an awful lot to learn :rofl:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> bloomin copy cat, just cause i got one :angry:
> 
> only kidding, they make an amazing difference dont they? although you clearly have an awful lot to learn :rofl:


 The fist light tent should have arrived right around the time yours did, but the usual story of wait and wait and wait [email protected] it call them only to find its out of stock. And yes I have a lot to learn.....period.

Thinking of blaming the camera and ditching it for a DSLR since it's only a lowly bridge.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice results :thumbsup:

Who is the seller and exactly what is the item please ??

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> The fist light tent should have arrived right around the time yours did, but the usual story of wait and wait and wait [email protected] it call them only to find its out of stock. And yes I have a lot to learn.....period.
> 
> Thinking of blaming the camera and ditching it for a DSLR since it's only a lowly bridge.


 i actually think the Ingersoll looks great and i was only kidding about the learning, only thing i would say though, if you cant get good images with a bridge camera you wont get them with a DSLR

i use Fuji HS50EXR, does everything a basic DSLR will do..auto or manual, i cannot absorb the instruction for a DSLR so the Fuji is staying


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i actually think the Ingersoll looks great and i was only kidding about the learning, only thing i would say though, if you cant get good images with a bridge camera you wont get them with a DSLR
> 
> i use Fuji HS50EXR, does everything a basic DSLR will do..auto or manual, i cannot absorb the instruction for a DSLR so the Fuji is staying


 Like I thought it was the cameras fault :rofl: Its not a bad camera Finepix S1850 I really just need to get some guidance :yes:



reggie747 said:


> Nice results :thumbsup:
> 
> Who is the seller and exactly what is the item please ??
> 
> Cheers


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Studio-Lighting-Tent-Softbox-Light-Cube-Photography-Background-Backdrop-Kit-/171733452249?hash=item27fc1c85d9:g:BzgAAOSw34FVE9-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Like I thought it was the cameras fault :rofl: Its not a bad camera Finepix S1850 I really just need to get some guidance :yes:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Studio-Lighting-Tent-Softbox-Light-Cube-Photography-Background-Backdrop-Kit-/171733452249?hash=item27fc1c85d9:g:BzgAAOSw34FVE9-D


 that's exactly the same as the one i bought, i think an important thing is where the lights are pointing, i pointed them toward the watch and got this with little effort












SBryantgb said:


> Like I thought it was the cameras fault :rofl: Its not a bad camera Finepix S1850 I really just need to get some guidance :yes:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Studio-Lighting-Tent-Softbox-Light-Cube-Photography-Background-Backdrop-Kit-/171733452249?hash=item27fc1c85d9:g:BzgAAOSw34FVE9-D


 try a dark back ground, not red as that is my colour :feck: , maybe the blue for a bit of contrast against the steel, put the camera on auto and macro and you should be set :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

The light tent looks like a very good investment especialy like how you can set the scene first then rearrange lighting etc for the better shot


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> The light tent looks like a very good investment especialy like how you can set the scene first then rearrange lighting etc for the better shot


 tis true :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> tis true :thumbsup:


 i tried to do a family portrait, but we couldn't all fit in :sadwalk: its a con


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I can't resist making photos look the way I think they should look. :laugh:










Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> I can't resist making photos look the way I think they should look. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha.... not my image, that was a mistake it was supposed to be the light tent image. But great work William Wilson sir :thumbsup:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I suppose it's safe to assume that the (what look like) GU10 halogens can be swapped out for LED equivalents ??


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

reggie747 said:


> I suppose it's safe to assume that the (what look like) GU10 halogens can be swapped out for LED equivalents ??


 I have daylight temperature floodlight LEDs mounted on my light stands. They give a very natural/proper coloured result.

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

reggie747 said:


> I suppose it's safe to assume that the (what look like) GU10 halogens can be swapped out for LED equivalents ??


 Yes it comes with GU10's 50w so LED 7w daylight equivalent will slot right in :thumbsup: Shall be doing that mod tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

reggie747 said:


> I suppose it's safe to assume that the (what look like) GU10 halogens can be swapped out for LED equivalents ??


 standard fitting :thumbsup:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> Yes it comes with GU10's 50w so LED 7w daylight equivalent will slot right in :thumbsup: Shall be doing that mod tomorrow.


 Niiiiice. I've just placed my order :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The heat from 4 x 50W lamps is too high, so I swapped them for LED's in my Benk tent. 28 watts against 200 watts !!

Mike


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

SBryantgb said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Studio-Lighting-Tent-Softbox-Light-Cube-Photography-Background-Backdrop-Kit-/171733452249?hash=item27fc1c85d9:g:BzgAAOSw34FVE9-D


 I have the same. The tripod that comes with it (if you can call it a tripod) is awful so I'd recommend getting a proper table-top tripod as a next step. You'll probably pay more for a good one than for the light tent, but I found it made another huge difference.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

wotsch said:


> I have the same. The tripod that comes with it (if you can call it a tripod) is awful so I'd recommend getting a proper table-top tripod as a next step. You'll probably pay more for a good one than for the light tent, but I found it made another huge difference.


 Already have a nice tripod, the one that it came with is still wrapped :thumbsup:


----------

